# Suggestion for far pick up trips



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

I would like to suggest for Uber the following,

If you get pinged to pick up someone that is over 3 miles away then Uber should compansate the driver. There are instances where i had to drive over 7 miles to pickup someone and even pay gor the toll. Here is a suggestion:

If you drive over 3 miles. Uber should only get 20% of the fee
If you drive over 4 miles. Uber should only get 15% of the fee.
If you drive over 5 miles. Uber should only get 10% of the fee.
If you drive over 6 miles. Uber should only get 5% of the fee.

And get ready for this

If you drive over 7 miles. Uber should get nothing. Why? Because you already made Uber look good to the rider by driving far enough to pick them up. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I suggest driver should be able to start the meter on the way for 3+ miles pickup. This would also prevent cancellation besides not losing money for dead miles. I'm 90% certain pax wouldn't mind.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I suggest driver should be able to start the meter on the way for 3+ miles pickup. This would also prevent cancellation besides not losing money for dead miles. I'm 90% certain pax wouldn't mind.


But this way you will be punishing the rider. When the rider place a request they wont know how far you are and they expect the closest driver. Uber should be responsible to pay for the long miles because they put you in this situation. Also with my suggestion uber wont lose anything. They will just have to cut from their fee.

Also to add to your point. I agree with you that long hail cancellation are annoying. Uber should charge the rider a cancellation fee immeditely and not after 5 minutes.

I had a situation where i got a far pickup. I had to jump on to the highway. And guess what after 4 minutes the rider cancelled. I lost gas and toll.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I suggest that since Uber is not going to change their fee structure, you simply don't accept any pings that are more than 7-10 minutes away (depending on whether you are in an urban or rural area) and no more than 2-3 miles away. Paying a toll to get to a ping is a nonstarter, just say no!! Got to keep the margins up, better to drive less and get a little less money than kill your car for peanuts.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I suggest that since Uber is not going to change their fee structure, you simply don't accept any pings that are more than 7-10 minutes away (depending on whether you are in an urban or rural area) and no more than 2-3 miles away. Paying a toll to get to a ping is a nonstarter, just say no!! Got to keep the margins up, better to drive less and get a little less money than kill your car for peanuts.


I agree with you. However sometimes you find yourself stuck in a rural area with no pings for awhile. I guess uber is trying to be fair by giving drivers guarantee incintives. But what about the days where you dont have these incentives? Maybe uber should compansate the long mialges or you will be stuck not driving for awhile.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Pinged at 1am from a bar 15 miles away in a rural area. cancelled the ride. Another ping, this time I called. Drunk gal tells me she is "only" going 2 blocks. I tell her its not worth the trip. Pissed off she yells at me wondering what the big deal is. The big deal is a 30 mile round trip to earn less than $4. There been times when I have been 26 miles away from this bar and I still get a ping. Most of the time, they will cancel if I let them know... Because they cant read the map.... how far I am. They cancel on their own. What would it hurt if the client had to pay a long distance fee? "Your driver is 15 miles away, accepting this ride will add $10 dollars to the ride charge." After cancelling around 5 rides from this location (15 miles away) I got a deactivation threat from Uber. I emailed Uber support to let them know my frustration and the canned email I received didn't address anything. Frankly they don't care. If you have the app on, your obligated. The couple of times I have driven out there, rides got a 1 start if it was under 2 miles......


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

ikabod said:


> Pinged at 1am from a bar 15 miles away in a rural area. cancelled the ride. Another ping, this time I called. Drunk gal tells me she is "only" going 2 blocks. I tell her its not worth the trip. Pissed off she yells at me wondering what the big deal is. The big deal is a 30 mile round trip to earn less than $4. There been times when I have been 26 miles away from this bar and I still get a ping. Most of the time, they will cancel if I let them know... Because they cant read the map.... how far I am. They cancel on their own. What would it hurt if the client had to pay a long distance fee? "Your driver is 15 miles away, accepting this ride will add $10 dollars to the ride charge." After cancelling around 5 rides from this location (15 miles away) I got a deactivation threat from Uber. I emailed Uber support to let them know my frustration and the canned email I received didn't address anything. Frankly they don't care. If you have the app on, your obligated. The couple of times I have driven out there, rides got a 1 start if it was under 2 miles......


You must be dumb. If you're not on any guarantee or incentive bonus then why accept it the rides? Then to complain the fare was not enough. Dude you are a total dumbass. Just don't accept the far away pings.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ikabod said:


> Pinged at 1am from a bar 15 miles away in a rural area. cancelled the ride. Another ping, this time I called. Drunk gal tells me she is "only" going 2 blocks. I tell her its not worth the trip. Pissed off she yells at me wondering what the big deal is. The big deal is a 30 mile round trip to earn less than $4. There been times when I have been 26 miles away from this bar and I still get a ping. Most of the time, they will cancel if I let them know... Because they cant read the map.... how far I am. They cancel on their own. What would it hurt if the client had to pay a long distance fee? "Your driver is 15 miles away, accepting this ride will add $10 dollars to the ride charge." After cancelling around 5 rides from this location (15 miles away) I got a deactivation threat from Uber. I emailed Uber support to let them know my frustration and the canned email I received didn't address anything. Frankly they don't care. If you have the app on, your obligated. The couple of times I have driven out there, rides got a 1 start if it was under 2 miles......


I would simply call and explain I can't afford to do the trip, and then just put the phone down. They will eventually figure out how to cancel when they see you aren't moving and you won't get dinged for the cancel.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

DriveMeNot said:


> I would like to suggest for Uber the following,
> 
> If you get pinged to pick up someone that is over 3 miles away then Uber should compansate the driver. There are instances where i had to drive over 7 miles to pickup someone and even pay gor the toll. Here is a suggestion:
> 
> ...


i suggest you stop dreaming about uber doing any good for drivers and find a better paying job


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

With all the new drivers accepting all the ping that comes there way, Uber has no reason to change the current policy. I have a personal limit of 10 minutes, unless its in the direction i am traveling. I get ping all the time that are 15 - 20 minutes out. I never accept them. And because of my history of low acceptance i get boot off the system for 10 minutes after 3 missed pings.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

DriveMeNot said:


> I would like to suggest for Uber the following,
> 
> If you get pinged to pick up someone that is over 3 miles away then Uber should compansate the driver. There are instances where i had to drive over 7 miles to pickup someone and even pay gor the toll. Here is a suggestion:
> 
> ...


Travis--"Good morning board members."

Board Members (in unison)-- "Good morning Mein Fuhrer."

Travis--"Today we have a special guest, one of our valued partners, please welcome Drive Me Not. Drive Me Not has some valuable suggestions and I think we should listen. You all know how important it is to listen to suggestions, don't you?"

Board Members (in unison) "Yes indeed, Mein Fuhrer."

Travis (to Drive Me Not)--"Please, the forum is yours."

-----LONG PAUSE-----

Travis--"Well...We're waiting."


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

stuber said:


> Travis--"Good morning board members."
> 
> Board Members (in unison)-- "Good morning Mein Fuhrer."
> 
> ...


Lol this is funny. I know im suggesting things in a dreamland. It is just this fantasy of the feel that you can make decisions better than Uber board of directors.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

DriveMeNot said:


> Lol this is funny. I know im suggesting things in a dreamland. It is just this fantasy of the feel that you can make decisions better than Uber board of directors.


It's good to dream. What's needed still hasn't been created, but I'm working on it.


----------



## papagreg1954 (Jul 3, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> But this way you will be punishing the rider. When the rider place a request they wont know how far you are and they expect the closest driver. Uber should be responsible to pay for the long miles because they put you in this situation. Also with my suggestion uber wont lose anything. They will just have to cut from their fee.
> 
> Also to add to your point. I agree with you that long hail cancellation are annoying. Uber should charge the rider a cancellation fee immeditely and not after 5 minutes.
> 
> I had a situation where i got a far pickup. I had to jump on to the highway. And guess what after 4 minutes the rider cancelled. I lost gas and toll.


----------



## papagreg1954 (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm new to all of this but let me ask this anyway please. These long rides 100 - 250 miles... How do you get out of running them when you've answered a ping and only find out once you get to the customer's home or pickup location? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

papagreg1954 said:


> I'm new to all of this but let me ask this anyway please. These long rides 100 - 250 miles... How do you get out of running them when you've answered a ping and only find out once you get to the customer's home or pickup location? Thanks ahead of time


Push cancel and drive off. Flipping the bird would be optional.

But seriously, this is what the related threads about calling the customers to learn the destination, BEFOREHAND, are referring to.

Uber's policies create most of the problems drivers complain about. If they would simply butt out, the whole thing would work better.


----------



## papagreg1954 (Jul 3, 2016)

stuber said:


> Push cancel and drive off. Flipping the bird would be optional.
> 
> But seriously, this is what the related threads about calling the customers to learn the destination, BEFOREHAND, are referring to.
> 
> Uber's policies create most of the problems drivers complain about. If they would simply butt out, the whole thing would work better.


----------



## papagreg1954 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks that was laugh-out-loud funny since I'm 62 years old I've got 55 years of flipping people off. But maybe I'll try the sorry but I don't go that far routine thanks for the answer


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

papagreg1954 said:


> I'm new to all of this but let me ask this anyway please. These long rides 100 - 250 miles... How do you get out of running them when you've answered a ping and only find out once you get to the customer's home or pickup location? Thanks ahead of time


I cancelled once after starting the trip but hadn't moved an inch. It was 100 miles trip! Chose don't charge rider. Didn't hear from Uber about that one. But that's the first time in 1000+ rides though.


----------



## DPen (Jun 16, 2016)

If:
1) If the rates were proper
2) People actually tipped

This wouldn't be an issue

It sucks. Going furhter to get someone 2 years ago is drastically different than going further to get someone now.


----------



## madbrain (Jul 16, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would simply call and explain I can't afford to do the trip, and then just put the phone down. They will eventually figure out how to cancel when they see you aren't moving and you won't get dinged for the cancel.


How about accepting but not moving, or moving very little for the first 5 mins for those distant passengers? That way if there is a cancellation, it's on them and not on you.


----------

